# Favourite part of Holst's the planets



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

What is your favourite part of Holst's the planets. Mine is Neptune.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

This seems to be a duplicate thread. There are lots of comments on the one in the ?main forum.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

Seen that film where they discover Earth has a doppelganger? Clearly, this thread has one too!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

It's done me a favour, at least - I can vote Mars here and Neptune on the other!


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry, I posted this hear, suddenly realised it was on the community forum and then reposted it in the main forum.


----------

